# Unroot and return to stock Verizon image?



## mlc9 (Nov 18, 2011)

I am currently running a custom ROM on my Verizon Galaxy S4 and wish to return to stock ROM and do the recent OTA update. Yes, I realize that I will loose root, but want to nonetheless.

My question is that is it as simple as downloading a stock ROM and flashing via ODIN? I have found a few tutorials, and even a stock image from rwilco (hopefully that is what I need), but just want to make sure that is the procedure. The part I am unsure is that if my phone is currently rooted from putting the custom ROM on it, will flashing that stock ROM return it to not being rooted and remove the custom recovery program? Or is there an additional step from that? Thanks


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

First unless you just want to unroot im sure a rom with the ota will come out soon. If you really want to un root you have to open odin 3.04 find the stock tar file place your phone in download mode when odin turns green select pda place tar in that slot and flash.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mlc9 (Nov 18, 2011)

I seemed to have successfully flashed back to stock ROM via ODIN. At least I used the stock ROM provided at rwilco12.com, and that seemed to go fine. But, when I download and try to install the OTA Verizon update, the install fails saying unsuccessful. The fail code is 402

Any ideas why?


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

mlc9 said:


> I seemed to have successfully flashed back to stock ROM via ODIN. At least I used the stock ROM provided at rwilco12.com, and that seemed to go fine. But, when I download and try to install the OTA Verizon update, the install fails saying unsuccessful. The fail code is 402
> 
> Any ideas why?


You probably didn't flash back the stock recovery. Do you have a link of the guide you followed? This can be fixed.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mlc9 (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes, below is the link to the guide I followed, which also includes the link to the stock ROM I used:

http://www.sxtpdevelopers.com/showthread.php?t=237

Getting a bit scared that the ROM I used was corrupt or something (according to fail code 402), I then tried using this guide and a different ROM.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2301259

Unfortunately, I didn't even get as far as flashing this second ROM. It failed immediately while trying to ODIN it. Now I am really stuck. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

mlc9 said:


> Yes, below is the link to the guide I followed, which also includes the link to the stock ROM I used:
> 
> http://www.sxtpdevelopers.com/showthread.php?t=237
> 
> ...


OK here's what I would do. Use that tar image from the first guide for recovery. Then go into your settings and factory reset. Now try the update. If it doesn't work Odin the factory image again.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

